# In need of some stance and shooting advise



## Deadsnipezu (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey guys 
I'm looking for some advise on my shooting stance and how to improve my compound aim any help would be appreciated. Thinking of entering my first competition next year

DSU


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Being you are a beginner I would reccomend a closed or even stance. This will allow you to get into proper form and alignment easier. You are looking to keep your draw forearm in line with the arrow and both shoulders down and relaxed. Draw elbow should be just above the arrow line. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Deadsnipezu (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you for your help I will try that when I get my bow back after it being fixed thanks a lot any more advise anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated 

DSU


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

When u get bow post a pic. Look through some threads about form and u will find some posts from a member named nutsandbolts he will have some great advice.


----------



## Deadsnipezu (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok well thank you it might be a new bow situation because of how my bow has broken the cams are both bent horribly on a Bowtech carbon knight binary overdrive cams anyone got any ideas 

DSU


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Buy a Hoyt


----------



## Deadsnipezu (Dec 28, 2013)

I've got another discussion if you want to join in it's about Hoyt's Come and join http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2155841

DSU


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Get a copy of "Proactive Archery", by long-time AT member Tom Dorigatti. He has a very good technique for finding your best stance relative to your draw length.

There is also a huge amount of good information for someone beginning competitive archery.

Allen


----------



## Deadsnipezu (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks I will purchase it later today it sounds like a great book


----------

